# Where is your golden when someone is cooking?



## Booker

Oh all of the above for sure! lol Waiting for that elusive morsel to drop :crossfing


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

What about...

4.) with his paws on the counter "helping".


----------



## Dog

Carsonsdaddy said:


> What about...
> 
> 4.) with his paws on the counter "helping".


Now that I will not have and she knows it!!


----------



## Katiesmommy

Cute pics. Thanxs for sharing. I bet Katie will be right at my feet


----------



## ty823

When something is dropped on the kitchen floor in our house, we yell "CLEANUP!" and Lucy comes running. Otherwise, she doesn't hang out like that too often. I think she got tired of getting stepped on.


----------



## Brittany

Mine are outside....where they always are. I can't stand animals in the kitchen.


----------



## PeggyK

Coach wedges himself between our legs and the stove or counter. Pretty darn annoying!!!!! He does leave when told but will be right back!!!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Carson usually lays on the floor near our feet. He's not tall enough to reach the top of the counter yet. His paws reach but he can't quite get his head up there yet. Hopefully we'll break him of that habit before that time...:crossfing but i'm not counting on it... I know better. :


----------



## goldencrazy

Tabitha pretty much replicates your experience! Must have the same parentage. She also has the uncanny ( or should I say, "the canine") abiltity of laying down in front of the very cabinet I have to get into.


----------



## Maggies mom

Mine dont sit in there while I cook..they will go thur just to see whats going on and when its time to eat they have to stay in the Family Room


----------



## Dog

goldencrazy said:


> She also has the uncanny ( or should I say, "the canine") abiltity of laying down in front of the very cabinet I have to get into.


Amber does that too but she doesn't lay down she actually sticks her nose in... (putting shopping away is so funny and take twice as long and is another thread!!!)


----------



## Lucky's mom

Yep!!!!! Thats Lucky exactly...and it does get frustrating.


----------



## Dog

ty823 said:


> I think she got tired of getting stepped on.


Being stepped on doesn't worry Amber, it's just another game for her!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

Oh that's right where Abby is too. Buffy has learned to stay out of the way a little. 

I had a situation this past fall when I was cutting up some hot peppers to freeze. I didn't even think of Abby being right on top of me, basically because that's where she always is. But later that evening, one of her eyes was almost swollen shut just from being around the juices of the peppers. And I know I didn't touch her because I was real careful not to even touch my eyes. OUCH!!! I put Visine in her eyes a couple times and washed them several times with a damp cloth. By the next day she was fine. But my hands were on fire all night because, dummy me, I didn't use any gloves.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

In a crate, he's still too in the way LOL but Monet and Rigby are usually in the hallway watching the chef, as am I (I don't cook LOL)


----------



## Dog

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> Oh that's right where Abby is too. Buffy has learned to stay out of the way a little.
> 
> I had a situation this past fall when I was cutting up some hot peppers to freeze. I didn't even think of Abby being right on top of me, basically because that's where she always is. But later that evening, one of her eyes was almost swollen shut just from being around the juices of the peppers. And I know I didn't touch her because I was real careful not to even touch my eyes. OUCH!!! I put Visine in her eyes a couple times and washed them several times with a damp cloth. By the next day she was fine. But my hands were on fire all night because, dummy me, I didn't use any gloves.


Oh dear but accident do happen I guess. 

I actually used chillies to refrain Amber from jumping up onto the work top. A while back I purposely spread hot chilli sauce where she could leak it!! I also hid fresh chillies in a couple of corners where Amber would start chewing and scratching (last step of the carpetted stairs and a tiny crack in our kitchen wall. She doesn't do it anymore so no more chilli required. 

The only time we are strict is when the oven is on (it has a double door but the door still heats up as it is a 12 year old oven!!). She usually listen most of the time and if she doesn't I simply close the kitchen door. We wouldn't have her in there if we didn't enjoy it too


----------



## Ninde'Gold

He's downstairs because he's not allowed in the upper part of the house where the kitchen is 

But as soon as we bring food down to watch TV and eat, you better watch out...lol


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom

Wilson is always camped right in the middle of the kitchen, waiting for somebody to drop something, or to lick whatever plate gets shoved in the dishwasher.

Our lab, Holly, could hear cereal dropping on the floor from 3 rooms away. A couple of days after she died, my oldest son stopped by on his way to work to "borrow" a bowl of cereal. We were standing in the middle of the kitchen at 5:30 am, and Ben spilled a bit of his cereal. We both just stood there staring at it, then we both started to cry. It was so sad and made us realize that she really was gone.


----------



## RickGibbs

If I'm cooking...or making their food, Cosmo and Samson lay right in the middle of the kitchen, waiting. If my wife is cooking, they stay outside the entrance to the kitchen. They know not to go in the kitchen when Mina's cooking.


----------



## njb

LOL--Julie has made fine art of having me slide her out of my footpath--it was quite the comedy routine during Thanksgiving cooking---she did eventually manage to steal the neck--and we are NOT supposed to tell my son in law, because she hid it for safe keeping in his boot.


----------



## Lucky's mom

Wilson's REAL Mom said:


> Wilson is always camped right in the middle of the kitchen, waiting for somebody to drop something, or to lick whatever plate gets shoved in the dishwasher.
> 
> Our lab, Holly, could hear cereal dropping on the floor from 3 rooms away. A couple of days after she died, my oldest son stopped by on his way to work to "borrow" a bowl of cereal. We were standing in the middle of the kitchen at 5:30 am, and Ben spilled a bit of his cereal. We both just stood there staring at it, then we both started to cry. It was so sad and made us realize that she really was gone.


Awww...made me cry. I know how that is. Those types of moments are tough and they sneak up on you even years later.


----------



## LaurJen

Shirley said:


> Where is your golden when someone is cooking?



Where else? Mama didn't raise no fool


----------



## Princess Bella

Mine is usually under the table in dining room, she can see me cooking, if I open the oven she runs and wants to take a look, we have one of those ovens under the countertop. I always worry she might get burned. She's never had any people food so she never really waits for something to drop.

It looks like males want to be right next to their owners...


----------



## angus my golden retriever

Carsonsdaddy said:


> What about...
> 
> 4.) with his paws on the counter "helping".


Yep thats where mine always is not helping but stealing:


----------



## LaurJen

Princess Bella said:


> It looks like males want to be right next to their owners...


Right next to the FOOD you mean, lol.


----------



## angus my golden retriever

Yep the key to a goldens heart is food !


----------



## Dog

LaurJen said:


> Where else? Mama didn't raise no fool


Oh sweet! You pup looks just like our Amber in that photo but I am only interested in your oven (it is so white, so clean and look so new!! LOL!!!)


----------



## LaurJen

Shirley said:


> Oh sweet! You pup looks just like our Amber in that photo but I am only interested in your oven (it is so white, so clean and look so new!! LOL!!!)


LOL! It isn't! It's an ugly old thing that came with the house. I'd love to redo the kitchen at some point but don't know how I'd live with the mess.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman

Your photos made me laugh because, if he had his way, that's where Bentley would be. If I'm just doing dishes, he's welcome to lay his huge self down but, if I'm cooking, he's not. I'm terrified of either tripping over him with scalding water or hot food and both us ending up hurt. If I say, "out of the kitchen," he lays at the end of the counter and just watches. The only time he just couldn't tear himself away was when I was making a bizillion meatballs for a party at 3 AM; he felt it his duty to keep me company just in case one of them fell his way.


----------



## kra

LaurJen said:


> Where else? Mama didn't raise no fool


Wow! It's unreal how much Augie looks like Nugget, color, but a little smaller, the way she is resting there. I'll be glad when my nephew returns from Europe with my camera. I was just thinking about buying another one, but I have purchased a lot of snow and ice removal aids, and I'm eye-balling a snow plower! Did you guys hear that crash mixed with uncontroled laughter?
That was just Rick! Hitting the floor. Rick you O-Kay? Rick!!??...:wave: 

Nug's likes to sit in the very center of the kitchen, she knows and was quick to learn that I don't like her around or under my feet. She doesn't miss any of my movements. She also knows after I eat, then its her time for a meal.
Sandy loved carrots, as I would chopped them she would be looking for a treat. She could sound asleep in her spot in the bay window. As soon as started chopping zippppy.... golden flash. Here was Sandy. After she was gone, the first time I chopped carrots, I felt so very alone, that was hard!


----------



## Lynds0517

Dura just lays in the middle of the kitchen, waiting for me to drop something or share with her.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Hali is always between me and the counter unless I am filling her dish, then she can't help but "surf"


----------



## Selena

The pictures are too funny.... All 4 of mine are laying at my stove. Wally is always laying his big self right on my feet and I am always tripping over him.


----------



## potatolover

It depends on what's being cooked. If it's dairy or carrots, he'd definitely be at the kitchen door. Otherwise, he'd just be on his bed, but still keeping an eye on things.


----------



## Katiesmommy

Katie's running around the kitchen helping me cook.


----------



## DaisyMay's mom

Daisy is either standing behind me or is wandering around the kitchen looking for an electrical cord or shoes to chew. When we eat dinner, she goes in her crate because we can't watch her as closely.


----------



## HovawartMom

Mine are not allowed,by my side,cos i move around to much and I could step,on them.


----------



## sharlin

LOL---I was going to answer "under foot" but it looks like you have that covered.


----------



## Saxon'sMom

When Saxon was barely big enough to reach the top of the counter (he's bigger now) I was frying sausages on the front burner of the stove. I walked across the kitchen to get something and when I turned around I could see him just poised for jumping up! He would have knocked the pan with frying sausages and hot fat all over himself. I yelled loud enough to stop him (and bring my poor husband flying into the kitchen!). Saxon still "helps" me cook but now I only use the back burners. I am eternally thankful that this little lesson was learned without anyone being hurt.


----------



## DanielleH

Shy is right at my feet, or in front of the stove.. and following me around.. with a goofy grin.. her top lip curled under..hoping something will hit the floor, or I'll look at that goofy golden grin of hers and give her something.. 
Now London does it too without the grin, she just hops up and down ..lol.. Where theres food you'll find my two very close by, just look down.. and there they are.. London jumping up & down, and Shy drooling.. lol


----------



## MHirose

Johnny wedges himself between the cabinets and my legs and lays on TOP of my feet. If I move, he moves, wedges again, and lays down. He's not a big eatter, but if a carrot or piece of celery falls he's all OVER it but only if it falls near my feet. He seems to love my feet :uhoh: :doh:


----------



## DaisyMay's mom

Daisy is usually just walking around or she's at my feet looking to see what i'm making. She loves carrots though so she gets some of those when i'm making a salad.


----------



## Linus4ever

Linus lays right in the middle of the kitchen, I will prepare something at the counter and turn to put it on the stove and just about trip because I never hear him coming.  If I ask him to move he rolls over on to his back and I have to push him across the floor and out of the way.


----------



## Penny'smom

Penny stays politely in the family room with a good view of the kitchen. She becomes much more proactive when the eating begins. This behavior is indulged because she is so nearly perfect in all other regards...plus we think it's really cute.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Carson's latest spot....on the floor right in front of the cabinet where the garbage is....so you can't open it!!! :doh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Penny'smom said:


> Penny stays politely in the family room with a good view of the kitchen. She becomes much more proactive when the eating begins. This behavior is indulged because she is so nearly perfect in all other regards...plus we think it's really cute.


Carson does that too....he get's away with it with wifey...but he knows better than to try that with me....


----------



## z&mom

Z lays right in the middle of the kitchen, getting into everybody's way. However she does not seem to expect anything from us unless we are fixing something for her using her bowl. Even when scraps of food fall onto the floor right next to her nose, she will just stare at me, waiting for me to pick it back up and dispose it. Maybe she is holding up for something really good, like a piece of steak.


----------



## GoldPup123

*Yep*

Yup, that pretty much says it all. Lol. Whenever we have food, he comes running to get some. :


----------



## sashac

Penny'smom said:


> Penny stays politely in the family room with a good view of the kitchen. She becomes much more proactive when the eating begins. This behavior is indulged because she is so nearly perfect in all other regards...plus we think it's really cute.



Ummm. That sandwich looks yummy. No wonder Penny is there!


----------



## sharlin

just like the song says "jokers to the left of me, jokers to the right--and I'm stuck in the middle of you(NorCal pack)


----------



## Dog

sashac said:


> Ummm. That sandwich looks yummy. No wonder Penny is there!


My thought exactly about the sandwich and Penny looks very cute!! 

Amber is not allowed to do this though but she would sit and watch my daughter eat and knows that she musn't get too close. 

When I come into the lounge she would walk over to her 3 piece bed settee and pretend she was sleeping. When I leave she gets off again a continue the staring contest!!!


----------



## Dog

Has she changed? NOP!!!! 
Notice how she gradually moves when I'm not looking...:bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## Dog

Still where she belongs!! Goodnight!!


----------



## carrie

When my mom is cooking Carrie is always around her.
The big brown eyes are straight into her...How a man can stand infront of praying dog eyes  .Carrie is always happy when a peace of bread or something else like tomato,cucumber fall on the floor...she eats it on the moment!Once she ate a whole spaghetti plate...


----------



## Dog

carrie said:


> Once she ate a whole spaghetti plate...


Was the plate on the floor or did she get it from the worktop?


----------



## diana_D

Emma comes and sits near me for a while...if I walk, she walks, always following me. But if I stay in one place she eventually comes and naps on my slippers. If we eat ,she sits and after a while she finds a place to nap again. By the way she is probably the laziest puppy I have ever seen. 
She refuses to eat in the morning (like us), I carry her to her bowls but she sits there for a bit , eyes closed and apparently she is still sleeping, then she runs straight back to her bed!
You should see her adorable face in the morning...not for one moment does she open her eyes!


----------



## Michelle4

Molly too. Always under foot....exactly where I want her!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

LOL. Those scenes look familiar!
Riley is always right there, right under my feet, making it a real challenge to cook. I've thought about putting a gate up to keep him out of the kitchen when I'm cooking. I love that he's right there, keeping me company, but I'm so afraid that he's going to trip me up and I'm going to spill something hot on him.


----------



## Eclipse95

My Riley loves to help me cook but when we eat dinner he has to sit on his couch. Otherwise my 2 yo would be throwing him tidbits constantly. He does love to come clean up after everyone is up from the table!


----------



## TheHooch

Wow Dog started this thread. LOL


----------



## ChristineT

Gooch is right under my feet. Sometimes my foot is on him, while cooking. Then he has to put his two sence in, and bark for attention.


----------



## goldengirl71

Tux is always within tripping distance of me. When I'm in the kitchen, she's literally under my feet. If I had a dime for every time I tripped over her, I could hire a chef!


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Maddie is RIGHT THERE by who ever goes to the kitchen...she ALWAYS thinks she's gonna get something...she even will sleep in there...just to make sure that something will one day drop for her!!


----------



## ravenchow

When I cook, my GSD & GR are standing right next to me. When Daddy cooks, they're nowhere near because DH isn't as permissive as Mommy. I don't know why they stand there. I only sometimes drop something as I cook....

Jody


----------



## diana_D

Now that Emma is very sick, she slept in the kitchen (oh well she now has beds in every single room, except for bathroom) near her food. I had to feed her constantly for 2 days, small bits of cooked food as well as water. She refused water by the way, she would only drink the water I used for boiling her chicken. Poor puppy, only 3 months old and so sick we almost lost her. Now she constantly demands food. She is still very sick but able to eat and drink. She sat under my chair while I was slicing her food (chicken, rice, carrots). I had no idea where she was...sneaky little one


----------



## todddeacon

Mine is always laying right on my feet. It drives me nuts but she's so cute.


----------



## tdelkwin

Ella is alway pretty good while were cooking, its after we have to watch! One night I made muffins and set them on the table for breakfast the next morning. We had a trail of no less than 10 muffin cups from the kitchen upstairs to my room where she brought me the last one!


----------



## Adriennelane

Lucy will beg for a while, counter surf a bit, then get tired and either lie down in the kitchen or go into the living room to play. However, when a timer goes off and we're in another room, Lucy's the first on the scene. She knows what that means.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

How cute! Yup that pretty much sums it up for my house. I usually have one that I have to step over and one with his nose glued to my counter, lol.


----------



## jealous1

Sunday night I am usually in the kitchen cooking cookies to take to the Ronald McDonald house. My crew of five are scattered around the kitchen waiting for crumbs and the occasional cookie I will split among them all. Have to step lightly!


----------



## biscuit08

He is a baby still but he is in his crate when we cook/eat. I can't stand animals in the kitchen. so we will train him not to be in that area.


----------



## Maxs Mom

We live in a ranch house, and our kitchen eating area are one space. Of course as soon as someone is in the kitchen our dogs are there too. We have taught them the command "out of the kitchen" they know to move at least into the eating area, that way we can move about the kitchen with out tripping over a dog. They are all good about staying out once they are told.


----------



## Mary Beth

Maggie is usually right behind me when I am cooking something, sometimes she will poke me with her nose just so I know she's there waiting for something to fall on the floor, which I have to say, I usually do drop something. The funniest was the carrot I dropped, she grabbed it & took off running, then she kept pouncing on it to kill it, it was hysterical!


----------



## Debles

My boys are not allowed in the kitchen if we are cooking a big meal /family dinner.
I think it's dangerous, stepping over them with hot pans etc is an accident waiting to happen.

If it's just me making something simple (no actual cooking going on HA!) for DH and I, then I don't mind . But they are so used to staying out of the way they stay in the other side of the kitchen anyway. : )


----------

